# REDFIN LURES???



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm heading to Googong Dam soon and have been told that the Redfin are hanging around the bays there and was wondering what kind of lures do they take best? There is literally thousands of lures out there that say they catch all sorts but I just want to get a couple that will do the trick.

I have stick baits, flick baits, a few plastic paddle tails and some small other random plastics, and also have some fat crank hardbody lures and a stump jumper. Will any of these work, or is it a question of how you work them as opposed to the type of lure used?

Cheers for any help


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

I have found that in South Oz they will take any lure if they are in the right mood.

My favs are, brightly colour spoons, white or silver blades, spinnerbaits, and plastic grubs in yellow.

I have had days where they will grab anything you chuck in, but they are few and far between.

Here's a pic of my PB redfin just to wet your appetite. Caught on a cream coloured Berkley Big Eye Blade.



Good luck on the reddies.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa5DVBAAADnfgAAQQPeAGJDc2Ao/7//gMAFDSMNTJoTCNTTeqmaJkeo0eU9T0hoYA00NGjEZANABoYNNE0KeSanmlPUbUxAAD1NqYxnDbR4PTLLZ8bs4HAnLGJbYNjmvh4mYIG91OzdWufEtCvvnaitrzdG2xwadBSTcD/qxxQq8AKtZrJg2QniywzOvrXtlSZC0gN5mz02O9l2ZU2R3Au5a4KiL0s/UD9fhvEggpMSPAQVLG8LXHSQrFOLs0o4sNW5YQ0oPPcU7AsEDeLW/KqTOd+AIOTGSkGF45HRGFl3WPkQG438klRFl0b5nvXCXERCGUzNzLEUOdAHcEeIugCQp7gkNzoWBFnEXuECw4DC7bB7ZxxFjPnhMZdMlGJHRW6zAa85wXNJCLQTqbke0mYUb1sZCC3O7qXUNCrRNVQSIci+TTn/bVpvoFGSbKKKubBXRa56cb6LWwXckU4UJCuQ1QQA=


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for your help, I might go and grab a few of these lures and test it out  If I do land anything I will post some pics


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Squidgie fish in purple in evening works well. Blades in red, gold or red gold work well too. YouTube winter lake burley griffin Redfin. Cool clip. Not me. Looks like a rattling hb but not sure of brand


----------



## Merchant (Apr 9, 2013)

ye I saw that clip, it's awesome, is it a bibless HB rattler? I might have to try and find one of them, the silver would reflect well down in the murky water I would think


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

samrota said:


> I have found that in South Oz they will take any lure if they are in the right mood.
> 
> My favs are, brightly colour spoons, white or silver blades, spinnerbaits, and plastic grubs in yellow.
> 
> ...


That is a horse of a reddie! Great fish


----------



## daphnesmills (8 mo ago)

Thanks!


----------

